# Video from Destin 12/1 and 12/2



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Take some dramamine before watching the first part, it's a little bouncy. Have pity on me, I'm new to this video stuff.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Im guessing the bouncing was due to the wind and waves? Other than that I think your video skills are pretty good for being new to editing video.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Im guessing the bouncing was due to the wind and waves? Other than that I think your video skills are pretty good for being new to editing video.


Thanks. The bouncing was due to the waves, but the way the camera is connected to the housing it also tilts up and down too. When we watched it on the big TV my wife started to get a headache. The slow motion helped out a lot, but there would have been a lot of great video in normal speed if it wasn't so bouncy.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cool video


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

sweet video, i thought you were diving at first so was waiting for the shot lol...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice video. Might have to get me one of those go pros.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What depth of water was that in?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a great video!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Nice video. Might have to get me one of those go pros.


I'm having a great time with it. I'm hoping the water clears soon though. I think next time I'm going to try putting live bait in front of the camera to see if I can get a shot of an AJ taking the bait. I may try slow trolling instead of anchoring.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> What depth of water was that in?


The water was about 95 feet deep. I lowered the camera 85 feet on the downrigger.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

how much does a rig like that run and where can youget one?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

JDM said:


> how much does a rig like that run and where can youget one?


I got the Gopro Hero2. 

http://gopro.com/products/?gclid=CKe-ts2O6awCFWvptgodAmgwKg

I got the motorsports package for the suction cup mount and I also got the handlebar mount for attaching it to the pole. For clear underwater video you have to put a flat lens on the waterproof housing (not made by Gopro for some reason) so I got an extra waterproof housing for above water video.

Here's some pics of the pvc contraptions I'm building for the underwater video. So far I've only used the black one and I'm still working on the other one to use for trolling.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Dig the ROV look! That's awesome. Did you have the Hero? I'm wondering if the 2 is that much better?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Dig the ROV look! That's awesome. Did you have the Hero? I'm wondering if the 2 is that much better?


I'm not sure, I happened to get approval from the finance committee right after the 2 came out.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those PVC housings look pretty sweet


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the video!!!:thumbup:good job!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Those PVC housings look pretty sweet


Cheap too. It doesn't cost much for R & D. When I get it all worked out I may try to make a final product out of fiberglass. I've never done fiberglass layup before, but how hard can it be?

Right now I'm working on adjustable horizontal fins for trolling housing.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

cobe killer said:


> love the video!!!:thumbup:good job!


Thanks. They'll get better as I figure things out. My goal is to get some good quality video of various fish hooking up.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the link. Great looking set up you have. I may give it a try. When you get a minute let me know where you picked up the waterproof lens.

appreciate the quick response . Will probably get myself one for xmas.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you mean the flat lens? The Gopro comes with a waterproof case, but the lens on the case is curved which blurs the underwater video for some reason. I ordered my camera from Gopro directly before I knew I would need the flat lens. I got my flat lens from Mako, but if you buy the Gopro from Mako they throw in the flat lens for free.

http://www.makospearguns.com/product-p/mgphl.htm


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Here's some pics of the pvc contraptions I'm building for the underwater video. So far I've only used the black one and I'm still working on the other one to use for trolling.


Man that is awesome, I'd get a patented, you may be on to something! 
MillerTime and I dropped mine down this weekend on some of his heavy braid to see what was under a bridge. We got to see, but it just kind of bounced around, rolled, ect..... Gopro is losing money on the flat lens to mako, let them lose some money to you for a down rigger setup/accessory, just saying.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Cheap too. It doesn't cost much for R & D. When I get it all worked out I may try to make a final product out of fiberglass. I've never done fiberglass layup before, but how hard can it be?
> 
> Right now I'm working on adjustable horizontal fins for trolling housing.


So with all this extra work how far down the line with it be powered and you can drive the camera around down there? Seems like the next logical step to me.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

hey thanks for sharing. cool video. cool idea too. Can i hook something like that straight up to my garmin and be able to see that video real time?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> So with all this extra work how far down the line with it be powered and you can drive the camera around down there? Seems like the next logical step to me.


There's no signal cable going to the camera, that takes the price of something like this way up.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

tomnmendy said:


> hey thanks for sharing. cool video. cool idea too. Can i hook something like that straight up to my garmin and be able to see that video real time?


No, but there are systems out there that let you watch real time video.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I added a cable to my camera housing that will hopefully steady out the video a lot. The first pic shows how it was attached. You can see why it swung up and down so much. The way it is in the second pic should help things a lot.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

1st post here, but have read for a couple of years...

Trophyhusband....

Before you built that housing for your camera, how did you get it down? I noticed you mentioned a downrigger...did you just attach it to the downrigger?

Also, I got the Hero 2 last week. On your advice, I have ordered the flat lens from Mako for underwater. Should recieve it in a couple of days...
My next question is how does the flat lens for the housing do on video and pictures out of water...Are they just as good or better? I'm planning on mounting the GoPro on a railing on my boat.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I started working on a way to get underwater video as soon as I got the camera. Before I got the down rigger I lowered it by doubling the 80# braid on my biggest rod and reel. I didn't feel very comfortable with that though.

If you're mounting the camera above the water you should use the lens that came with it. The flat lens will give you vinetting that is a lot more visible above water while the original lens will make underwater video blurry. I would recommend getting a second waterproof housing so you don't have to keep changing the lens, you can just put the camera in whatever housing you need. You should also get dehumidifying pads. You can get those and the extra housing at Best Buy. I also went to Lowes and got an extendable painters pole for something like $14. It's great for sticking the camera on and putting it down in the water for filming a fish as someone brings it along side the boat.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

A second housing...now why didn't I think of that? That's why I was asking...I didn't want to get into a situation where I was changing the lens back and forth, especially on the deck of a boat. 
Looks like I'm headed back to Best Buy and Lowes...thanks for the advice.
Now...will you build me one of those cool looking camera housing thing-a-ma-bobs?
Just kiddin'....


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

How far are you from Fort Walton Beach? Bring beer and parts over and I can help you build your own.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually my boat is parked in Ft.Walton on the ICW, but I'm about 300 miles from there right now.
We have a place in Destin and was down last Wed thru yesterday. Bought the GoPro at Best Buy in Destin last week. Wanted to try it out underwater this past weekend, but was a little leary of hooking it up to a swivel and dropping it down with a rod, or tying a line to it and dropping it off the side of the boat. Gotta get me one of those poles...
I'll be back down there next month...I may take you up on that offer then...I'll bring the beer.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Hit me up, I love beer and I love building stuff. In another month my housings will evolve too so whatever gets built then will be better than what I have now. BTW, don't forget to get the bicycle mount for attaching the camera to the pole and boat railing. All said and done I think you end up spending more on the accessories that you do on the camera. $20 here and $20 there add up.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I bought the roll bar mount and the LCD lens when I bought the camera...went back to Best Buy the next day after I saw all the parts I had layin on the table and bought a small carrying bag to put everything in, then went back the next day and bought an HD cable after I found out I didn't have one so I could play the videos on the TV. So tonight I find out I need another waterproof housing...So.....yeah, it's adding up...can't wait to use it though.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate to tell you this, but the roll bar mount will be too big for the painter's pole. Let me know how you like the LCD screen after you use it for a while. I decided not to get the screen for now, but I did get the battery backpack. I can charge one battery with the boat's cigarette lighter while using the other one.

I haven't bought a cable yet. I can play Youtube videos (or stream from iTunes on my computer) on my TV, but they aren't in HD. To get them to the TV in HD I'll have to put the edited videos back on the SD card and use the camera so eventually I'll probably get that too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fer the link Trophy!!! Be ordering my directly.....:thumbup:

You are braver then me! I'd be afraid something would think my camera was bait, sending it down on a line!!!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

So I need the bicycle mount?
I haven't even taken the roll bar mount out of the package yet, so I have no idea what it will fit...I assumed it would fit the boat rail.

I don't see real well close up even with reading glasses on so I doubt I could even operate the GoPro without the LCD screen. It wasn't an option...it was mandatory for me...and worth every penny so far.


----------

